# Cebuano lessons



## twohybrid1 (Jan 20, 2014)

I hope to move to Cebu this coming Summer. I should like to learn Cebuano. Any good books / DVDs? Or, online courses?


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Cebuano/Bisaya Dialect*



twohybrid1 said:


> I hope to move to Cebu this coming Summer. I should like to learn Cebuano. Any good books / DVDs? Or, online courses?


Unlike Tagalog which is the Philippine National Dialect, Cebuano/Bisaya is not an easy language to learn and most who are Bisaya say it is an impossible language for a Caucasian to learn. Tagalog is easier to learn if you want to learn it but if you learn, know and use the most important words, in Tagalog, you will do OK. Most important thing that you can learn is to tell your Filipina Sweetheart, Fiancée, or Spouse is Mahal na mahal kita. If you tell her that every day along with 'Tayong Dalawa' and 'Wala ng Iba' you will do very well.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

twohybrid1 said:


> I hope to move to Cebu this coming Summer. I should like to learn Cebuano. Any good books / DVDs? Or, online courses?


There is a site on the net teaching bisaya.......I know many americans fluent in bisaya and waray......u can do it. Cham baka daw!!!!! It means ur very lucky


----------



## twohybrid1 (Jan 20, 2014)

lefties43332 said:


> There is a site on the net teaching bisaya.......I know many americans fluent in bisaya and waray......u can do it. Cham baka daw!!!!! It means ur very lucky


What is the site address? Thanks


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*English to Bisaya/Binisaya*



twohybrid1 said:


> What is the site address? Thanks


Bisaya English Translator


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

just look it up I forgot it


twohybrid1 said:


> What is the site address? Thanks


----------



## CebuStudent (Apr 25, 2014)

lefties43332 said:


> just look it up I forgot it


Glad to know. I am a student transferring to Cebu and expect that my classes will often have many Cebuano words and phrases sprinkled in daily that I must grasp as I try to learn my course work.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Try looking at this website, it might help you with Bisaya/English translation.

Bisaya Translator and Cebuano Dictionary


----------



## CebuStudent (Apr 25, 2014)

JimnNila143 said:


> Try looking at this website, it might help you with Bisaya/English translation.
> 
> Bisaya Translator and Cebuano Dictionary


Thanks. Your assistance is much appreciated!


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> Unlike Tagalog which is the Philippine National Dialect, Cebuano/Bisaya is not an easy language to learn and most who are Bisaya say it is an impossible language for a Caucasian to learn. Tagalog is easier to learn if you want to learn it but if you learn, know and use the most important words, in Tagalog, you will do OK. Most important thing that you can learn is to tell your Filipina Sweetheart, Fiancée, or Spouse is Mahal na mahal kita. If you tell her that every day along with 'Tayong Dalawa' and 'Wala ng Iba' you will do very well.


Well "on topic" thread is i'll be in cebu in a few weeks. the local dialect will be no disadvantage for me  but maybe for her. I think cold brewskis and grilled meat are an international language so we should be fine.

But Jim?? You are publishing inside tips to a happy homelife, don't tell everyone! Of the mahal kita (luv u), then mahal din kita (luv u too!), mahal na mahal kita was my *secret* to keeping my honey smiling! or so i thought until u told the world 

not sure of the translations on 'Tayong Dalawa' and 'Wala ng Iba' but fill me in and let me surprise her some more! If the rest of you guys have some more phrases that make your loved one happy, make her smile, make her feel loved? Pls let me know, seriously sometimes english words just cannot express enough so local music in her ears is what i would like to know and learn.

tks,
pac

short heads up not just to jim but all you guys (& gals) here? tks so much, often these threads are the only things that make sense on some days. : )

Almost as good as sharing a beer with a mate in a local pub, almost!


----------

